# time limit to move male away from female?



## skunk (Aug 31, 2005)

i had a depressing post earlier today . about me thinking i had 2 females all this time . and 1 had just started to get balls in last 3 days or so . but it is rt beside my female plant within 3 feet. how long can i wait befor i pull it so it wont pollenate my female ? ty for replies


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 31, 2005)

Take It Out Of There Right Now!!!


----------



## bizzy323 (Sep 1, 2005)

skunk there is no time limit, if you don't need the male just remove it right there unless you want to pollinate your female for seeds.


----------



## Hick (Sep 1, 2005)

_"chop-chop"_ dingy mao!


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Sep 1, 2005)

*chainsaw revs*


----------



## skunk (Sep 2, 2005)

ok guys i pulled it up last night . i washed the roots  and brought the 8 foot beast in my house got on  internet had my 500 watt light on trying to get situated to take pic of it with my web cam . then all the sudden my old lady came in there and yelled at me to get off internet rt now her sister was gonna call her back from mississippi so i knew the importance of the matter being in the  hurricane and all so i got off internet . then i layed plant in bed with me and started pulling leaves and pinching them little sacs and putting them in coffee can for 3 hours . i was  kind of upset because that was my only time to take pic of it . owell maybe this fall when i pull my female ill show it to you all . but male was alot bushier and bigger root base than the female . but any how i didnt need chain saw i just pulled it up the ground was still saturated from the rains .


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Sep 2, 2005)

best of luck man


----------



## skunk (Sep 5, 2005)

thanks man


----------

